# light on snowblower??



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

does anybody have a light mounted on their snowblower and im not about go buy a new snowblower just for the light. if you do tell me about it and where you got it and stuff and the cost. was it hard to install? btw i have an electric start so idk if that would give me something to connect to or not???


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

The models with a light put out enough electric power to run the light on their own. Electric start won't help unless it is battery powered electric start. The blower may have a small charging feature for the battery..


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Just put a lil ten dollar tractor light on there with a switch.. Or two. Hell you can get a set just about anywhere even wal mart.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

You have to have pervisions on your motor for the light set up. Usally there is a little generater that either goes were the pull start set up is. Or it either goes were the out put shaft is for the belts.What kind of snow blower do you have? and what kind of motor does it have also. If your engine you may have the set up for a light kit.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

ill check on the engine tomorrow and all that and post it and get back to ya


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Although I do not use a blower I do carry a miners lamp in the truck.

I have one similar to this one That one is only 2 batteries the one I use has four. Not sure if is brighter or not but I love mine for workin outside the truck. It throws a beam for about 10 feet where you can see great and the nice thing about it is wherever you turn your head to look the light follows you and is there.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Brian - is your snowblower electric start that you plug into a outlet? If so it wont take a light (probably)
If its electric start with a battery you can hook a light up.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah it plugs into the wall and i was just looking at it and there is no battery whatsoever. btw it is a MTD yard machines with a 8hp engine and a 26" clearing width. i know its no toro or ariens but it can throw some serious snow!! wesport oh yeah and its a 2 stage.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

so i think that this is going to be the light on the "snowblower"...... http://www.basinsports.com/tek9.asp?pg=products&specific=jpcpirr0


----------



## plowN2long (Nov 23, 2005)

*light*

The LED light wont put much light out ahead of the snowblower- I believe they make a kit to install the light on your blower- contact your local mower dealer-you could get a high power spot light with its own battery in it, but by the time you buy it and keep replacing the battery its cheaper and safer to put the correct light on it. Good luck.


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

How much are you willing to spend to add a light?

An easy alternative would be to rig one of these rechargeable bicycle halogen lamps to your blowers handlebars. http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...5-Lights/Niterider-Evolution-Light-System.htm $120 bouts, 10 watts, many hours of run time. If you need more light output there are several higher powered lights available.

Heck, you could probably find good deals on used lights on ebay.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the same blower and it came with a light on it. Believe it's a 6V tractor type light. Runs off a wire that comes out above the electric starter and below the fuel tank if that's any help.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

wasnt really planning to spend $120 on it. lol. more like $20-$25 max


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*head light*

You would be better off going to lowes and buying a mining light and put it on your hat, you blower will not sustain a light with out a continous power source or generator. I got 2 for 20.00 bucks and they work great, plus they keep your head warm too..good luck


----------

